# Legendary moments in dead lifting history!



## Concreteguy (Jan 19, 2018)

Hard to imagine being this strong.

https://youtu.be/SL-8fzlmQU0


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 19, 2018)

Awesome clip! Makes me want to go deadlift! PURE motivation!!!


----------



## grizz (Jan 19, 2018)

Deadlift is best lift.


----------



## psych (Jan 20, 2018)

Bayleav!!!!!


----------



## psych (Jan 20, 2018)

Still Leemans deadlift is horrible and its the only time the USPA has passed a bullshit lift to out do the USPF with Coans record. Thanks Dennison!


----------



## striffe (Jan 22, 2018)

Great video. Eddie Hall looks like he can carry on adding to his record.


----------



## ELIMINATOR (Feb 27, 2018)

Eddie is a beast!


----------

